# Anyone take Central City Parkway North (or south)



## ruckerz (Jun 23, 2008)

Since Seeberg says 119 is closed south of Black Hawk to bikes, I thought a good way to go from I70 to 119 is the Central City Parkway. Unfortunately, google maps doesn't have aerial views of it built yet, has anyone here ridden it? What's the road like? Dedicated bike lane, shoulder (4 feet or less/greater?) Services?

Thanks!


----------



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

Just rode it today on a Rocky Mountain Cycling club ride, actually. The road itself is excellent--wide shoulders (w/ rumble strip, unfortunately), good pavement, and surprisingly light traffic. A challenging climb. In terms of services, I'd top off on fluids in Idaho Springs (2 miles west of the Parkway road). The next good convenience store is on the Peak-to-Peak just past Golden Gate Canyon (thought I'm sure you could find something workable in Central City if you go looking).


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Great Road*

I've only ridden it to Central City and have not tried to connect onto 119. It's a little confusing to me what to do when you get close to Central City - the signs seem to point bikes to get off of the main road - I then took a steep road down into Central City but am not sure if this was supposed to be done.

For the 7.5 miles from I-70 to the point I describe above, it's a great road - really big shoulder at least 4 ft. It's a great climb - really steep (at least for me) for 2.5 miles, a short downhill, and then pretty consistent climbing for about 3 miles. No services until you get to Central City. No cover, so it can be a really hot ride. Traffic isn't bad if you do it in the morning, but the shoulder makes it pretty safe anytime. If you come back that way, you really fly if there is not a headwind.


----------



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

You did it 100% correct. Here's the map detail for the bike "detour".

http://bicyclecolo.org/page.cfm?PageID=642


----------



## xblazermnx (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is a road profile from my garmin. Good ride

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/6103971


----------

